# 3 x female mice, Camberley, Surrey



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I recently got 3 mice, who's pictures are on the photo gallery, however within a week of me getting them, my parents decided that they don't want me to have them anymore, so unfortunately they will have to leave me. My parents would rather I got another hamster, or some dwarf hamsters... grrr!

I am currently in Camberley, Surrey, however am travelling up to Blackburn area and there from 13th to 16th April. I will then be travelling down to Warmwell, Dorset for a little holiday, so will have them with me there from 19th to 23rd April.

From Blackburn, we can drive home via Leeds, and go via the M1 back home, rather than M6...

They are gorgeous, love to be handled, and just turned 11 weeks old. They can come with the cage or not, if with cage, I would like £10, if not, then they can go for free  (may need cage for hamsters as parents don't mind them...)

Any takers?


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Have you got any photos?

I live in Somerset but could possibly take a day trip down to Dorset for a day and pick them up on my way home. Just got to decide whether my set-up is big enough for 6 mice (or whether this is my excuse to buy the £140 terrarium I've been lusting after!).


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Whereabouts in Somerset are you? Not good pics as they wouldn't stay still.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/kaisa624-albums-3-meece.html


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> Whereabouts in Somerset are you? Not good pics as they wouldn't stay still.
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/kaisa624-albums-3-meece.html


In Minehead, it's right on the coast and quite a drive from Dorset but I might be able to talk the OH in to it (he drives). Would you rather keep the cage? If not could you post a photo and give me the dimensions? 
I can't give you a definite answer as I really need to think about whether I have the room for a larger cage but if it's possible I would absolutely love to take them on.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I would rather keep the cage to be honest. I may have some other taker, however I won't hear from them until Monday.

What I could do, is leave them with a cousin of mine, she lives W-S-M. So kinda near Minehead... I drive to Bristol quite a lot, but it's still a little drive from there to Minehead. I live near Reading, and it's easy access to most motorways.

Oh... Next Sunday (18th) I'm heading to Gloucestershire for my Aunties 80th... I know it's not exactly halfway, but could we meet somewhere near there? Not sure where the actual place is though...


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> I would rather keep the cage to be honest. I may have some other taker, however I won't hear from them until Monday.
> 
> What I could do, is leave them with a cousin of mine, she lives W-S-M. So kinda near Minehead... I drive to Bristol quite a lot, but it's still a little drive from there to Minehead. I live near Reading, and it's easy access to most motorways.


I would really like some more and if it falls through I'll probably take them but if there's someone else that wants to take them on that's brilliant as a) I can't guarantee they'll get on with my mice and b) I'm not 100% sure until sunday whether I have the space for them.
Good luck with it and if he/she decides not to have them let me know!

They're such beautiful mice, sorry to hear you're having to rehome them.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

They are only young, so should get on with other mice. They are quite skittish until you get them out of their cage, then they're great to handle 

I won't know till Monday if this other chick can take them as they won't be going with their cage... So I can tell you then? My OH wants to meet them, so I won't be saying goodbye to them until Friday


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> They are only young, so should get on with other mice. They are quite skittish until you get them out of their cage, then they're great to handle
> 
> I won't know till Monday if this other chick can take them as they won't be going with their cage... So I can tell you then? My OH wants to meet them, so I won't be saying goodbye to them until Friday


yeah of course


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't honestly know this other person, as it's a friend's friend, whos mice have recently died...

If you did get them, Kat, I will give you them, the rest of their food, and their log toy as they seem to love it  They're on the supreme science mouse food...


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> I don't honestly know this other person, as it's a friend's friend, whos mice have recently died...
> 
> If you did get them, Kat, I will give you them, the rest of their food, and their log toy as they seem to love it  They're on the supreme science mouse food...


If I were you I'd take a look at the cage she's planning to keep them in and ask to see any of her other pets to make sure she cleans them out regularly. Mice are happy to be left without handling so as long as they have a clean, stimulating and spacious environment and have food and water when they need it that's what's important.
You know she has experience with mice so that's good and if she's a friend of a friend you can hope to hear how they're doing.

My mice have plenty of space and toys at the moment and I do take very good care of them. I can promise you yours would be in good hands if I had them but as I said I'm not 100% sure I'd have the space (I like them to have a lot of room rather than just what they need). If I do have the space I'll need to beg my dad for an advance on my wages as the terrarium I've seen is £140 so I do hope things work out with this other girl as I may not be able to have them.

Look forward to hearing from you either way.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yea. They're kept in a Rody at the moment, and they have a wheel, a few tubes, some easter egg boxes to climb in, some ropes etc... only had them 3 weeks... parents suck a lot!!!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

They've found a new home!!! With one of my old work colleagues. Went around today to check the cage they will be in. They have 2 dogs, 3 cats, and a hamster at the moment.

They will be going to their new home on Friday


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> They've found a new home!!! With one of my old work colleagues. Went around today to check the cage they will be in. They have 2 dogs, 3 cats, and a hamster at the moment.
> 
> They will be going to their new home on Friday


aw fantastic 
so pleased for you


----------

